# Exterior Pressure Washing & Painting in Tarpon Springs Florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This took 4 guys a week to pressure wash.Pulling off the project for Christmas week


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks nice and sunny. It's 40 in the nasty nati


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's been crazy warm.This morning I think 60 topin out upper 70's. Most days were still hittin 80.
I haven't been on here in awhile.We have been absolutely swamped! I am tryin to slow myself down for the holidays so I am only lookin at a couple of projects a day.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Very good problem to have


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> This took 4 guys a week to pressure wash.Pulling off the project for Christmas week


Very nice. I love the one on the water. I often miss Florida, but I could never be that far away from my son


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Should finally wrap this 1 up next week


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Aron nice job, what type of detergent are


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Any gators in that water?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Aron nice job, what type of detergent are


What????


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> Aron nice job, what type of detergent are


you know by now that dave is kinda hillbilly when it comes to his writing. 


(I think he forgot how to spell ". . . you using? ")


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> you know by now that dave is kinda hillbilly when it comes to his writing.
> 
> 
> (I think he forgot how to spell ". . . you using? ")


I prefer *******, :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> What????


 
what is your wash solution?? bleach and what???


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

don't tell anyone....:whistling2:..dawn


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice piece of work . :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> It's been crazy warm.This morning I think 60 topin out upper 70's. Most days were still hittin 80.
> I haven't been on here in awhile.We have been absolutely swamped! I am tryin to slow myself down for the holidays so I am only lookin at a couple of projects a day.


All the guys are wearing hoodies and sweaters


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It was freezin,down around 50 that morning of the last picture


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Did you have to do any type of water containment with the pond underneath the decking? What exactly took four men a week to wash? Thinking production numbers is why I am asking.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

HouseOfColor said:


> Did you have to do any type of water containment with the pond underneath the decking? What exactly took four men a week to wash? Thinking production numbers is why I am asking.


No containment.Just use common sense & caution.

Not gonna run it all down for ya but all 3 buildings,decks,bridge,pool house.pool area,sidewalks etc.....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

and it was 6 men. :whistling2:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I guess with Dawn it doesn't matter much. That's a good bit of cleaning for a week. Getting more into the cleaning side of things so I'm paying more attention to stuff like this is all. Some people specialize in and advertise waste water containment and some don't. EPA regs and all. Thanks.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Your logo says Ultimate House Wash??? You should be teaching me!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm always learning Aaron won't see me claiming to know it all. :thumbsup: Especially in the washing side of things you'll find even the most seasoned pro's looking for ways to improve. I'm not trying to put you on front street, you put this out there to be seen and I didn't think it was for the purpose of asking for a lesson. Not going there. You have what looks like a nicely set up company there so I was hoping to see if there was something to learn. Always is. 

Here's the thing that has me asking about it. A job with some of those specific obstacles such as in your photos I have not tackled yet. I may one day be faced with a opportunity to. There are regulatory factions and potential tree hugging tenants there that can add more difficulty to the equation. Dirty cement decking, siding and wood over a body of water and natural area that has I don't know what living in it. I am seeing more and more of the water reclamation being marketed, requested and or required. Looks to me like an intermediate to advanced level job you have there and wanted to inquire about your methodology rather than offer mine uninvited. 

For the record, congrats on the job.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Water reclamation can be a great tool. A good friend of mine uses it. It has helped him land city & state projects. It puts him out of the ballpark on residential projects though.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I figured as much. The equipment isn't cheap. It's good to know what I am contending with and that info helps even being so far from each other. Thanks.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

Reclaim equipment is more affordable than you think..
a "PuddleSucker" with your existing shop-vac "qualifies you " as environmentally friendly, ifn that's all the jobsite requires.
A Beefier vacuum with crazy Auto-Pump-Out allows you to pick up WAY more water, faster,
.. and without "babysitting" the equipment,
.. and with MUCH longer hoses.
Stormwater enforcement requires that you "Keep your Wash Water out of the Storm Drain"
It isn't rocket science,
and if it doesn't profit you, I as A manufacturer have failed.
But in fact, people like me will help you grow your business Faster..
*Instant capture* cleaning equipment is here to stay..
Clean flatwork and pavers outdoors, indoors, ..wherever, with "Instant Capture" yields
NO overspray, NO discharge anywhere but down the drain, or onto the landscaping,
wherever it is legal in your area.
I teach classes in this.. see.. www.WashWater.org
..and consider how much easier those "tree-huggers" will sign those contracts.
Call or e-mial me if you like. I will never waste your time.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just my experience but I have found that most like to talk green but don't want to pay the extra green for green.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Just my experience but I have found that most like to talk green but don't want to pay the extra green for green.


green with envy...


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Just my experience but I have found that most like to talk green but don't want to pay the extra green for green.


Its always spec'd for reclaim but the reality is, you have to be so efficient that you reclaim for very close to the same price as the mom-and-pop outfits that do nothing. I ran out of fingers and toes counting big commercial flatwork jobs I have bid only to drive by weeks later and see a husband and wife team in flip flops and rented machines pushing everything into storm drains. Makes you wanna pick up the phone and dial some inept agency that is supposed to be policing this stuff.


----------



## Gutterdog (Feb 5, 2013)

That is a nice size job!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but is there a way we can ban posters from the south to post exterior pics in winters? 

Aaron, my family is near the age to go to Disney World...I'm going to come say 'hi' one of these winters.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure its required by law to take your kids and grandkids to Orlando at least once.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but is there a way we can ban posters from the south to post exterior pics in winters?
> .


This was yesterday on a roof prepping for a Uniflex fluid applied cool roof system. It was mid 70's and glorious. The downside of the deep south is summertime is brutally hot and humid. The grass is always greener on the other side. I will be bitching come summertime.


----------

